# FreeBSD with GCC 4.6 compiler



## alie (Aug 9, 2011)

Like my subject, is there any way i can build FreeBSD 9 with GCC 4.6 ? I just read this article. Seems they able to build FreeBSD with GCC 4.6 and seems its not legal ? CMIIW


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

I seriously doubt it's not legal. It is, however, not supported.


----------



## Orum (Sep 7, 2011)

This won't matter once 9 is released.  Clang & LLVM support will be there, so why use gcc when you don't have to?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

Orum said:
			
		

> This won't matter once 9 is released.  Clang & LLVM support will be there, so why use gcc when you don't have to?



It keeps options open, avoiding monoculture.  It also gives a chance to compare output, which can lead to improvements in both.


----------



## sossego (Sep 7, 2011)

zhaoyipeng said:
			
		

> Welcome to Asian Honey Outcallow that we endeavor to be the very best in our field.



With services like these, I'll never go back to Linux again.

FreeBDSM 9.Oh-my-God! Here I come.


----------



## alie (Sep 26, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It keeps options open, avoiding monoculture.  It also gives a chance to compare output, which can lead to improvements in both.



Completely agree, i was wondering if there is an option to use gcc 4.6.x instead of CLANG for users that wants to build custom kernel with gcc. Is current FreeBSD 9.0 BETA 2 compiled with Clang ?


----------

